# ipod hookup



## strtracer22 (Oct 31, 2007)

I was wondering if my ipod will work with the stock hookup for the guitar. it is the same size and the is an aux that comes up when i hit the buttons. I have the base stereo package in an 2007 rabbit. I really don't want to know so i dont buy the wrong thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ipod hookup (strtracer22)*

for a simple ipod connection, you can get this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








which will connect from your ipod to the aux port


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: ipod hookup (strtracer22)*

Here's a nice solution (but way more complicated than the enfig cable)
http://www.crutchfield.com/App...DP1US
This will allow you to have nice control over your ipod and keep your eyes on the road.
I just bought one and for the price it's a good buy. BTW...amazon has it for about 55 bucks.
The installation isn't tough if you've ever put in a car stereo. If not then I would go with the enfig cable, which is quick, cheap, simple and comes from a reputable vendor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: ipod hookup (Motown_Dub)*

We also sell that part. You can call us up to order it if you wish.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: ipod hookup ([email protected])*

Well...I have to ammend my recommendation of the Harmon Kardon Drive + Play...the sound quality is terrible...so much so that I'm returning mine and I've just made a purchase with Enfig to replace it.


----------

